# Difference between WL and GNWL in railway reservation?



## windchimes (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

Can you decipher this. The moment i booked railway ticket I got the details as

Booking Status (Coach No , Berth No., Quota) :W/L 24,GNWL
Current Status (Coach No , Berth No.) W/L 4

What is the difference between GNWL and WL and which one to be looked at? *www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-confused005.gif


----------



## msn (Aug 3, 2012)

Well I came across this article. It talks about all the status and GNWL (General Waitlist) also. May be this will help.


----------



## windchimes (Aug 3, 2012)

msn said:


> Well I came across this article. It talks about all the status and GNWL (General Waitlist) also. May be this will help.



Thanks msn . That is one lengthy article and looks as complex as our railways 

OOPS..Moderator.....plz move this to CHIT CHAT...


----------

